# Video! Updated Rooting -keep data & common rooting problems



## kraisydave (Aug 30, 2011)

First, thanks to Rootzwiki and all the people here as you have helped me a lot. I am not a dev, but wanted to give back so I made these videos in hopes to help out.

One is on rooting without deleting you data while keeping the current updates from Verizon. The other is common problems people run into while rooting. If you check out my youtube channel there are more vids on backup and running ROMs under Android Tips. If you have a vid suggestion let me know and I will make it. Thanks....

Updated Rooting Method





Common Rooting Problems





Dave


----------

